# Pickup Truck Dump Hoist Kit



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

I'm thinking of getting one of these kits that convert your pickup bed into a dump bed.

I can buy the plans and do it myself or buy the kit.

http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_6970_124309_124309

Anyone ever seen one of these in action?


----------



## BigAl RIP

Yeap ! I bought the kit and installed it on my 1 ton flat bed 93 Dodge 4x4 . A damn nice kit . The assembly instructions left a lot to be desired ,but once I threw them away ,everything fell into place . Since I had the flat bed ,mine was a little bit stronger than the pickup bed model . I never had any problems dumping anysize load  I wanted. I guess it took about 10-15 seconds to get to full dump.



			
				PBinWA said:
			
		

> I'm thinking of getting one of these kits that convert your pickup bed into a dump bed.
> 
> I can buy the plans and do it myself or buy the kit.
> 
> http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_6970_124309_124309
> 
> Anyone ever seen one of these in action?


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Thanks BigAl.  I'm not sure which way to go dump trailer or this kit.  

This kit is pretty simple and cheap.  I think I'd rather just have a big flatbed trailer and the dump bed on the pickup.

Thanks again.


----------



## Junkman

I don't have any idea as to the units that are presently on the market, but I am familiar with the units that were available 30 years ago.  I used to sell them when I was involved in a truck body business.  They are good, but they do lift the height of the bed and it looks strange to see a pick up box that is higher than it is supposed to be.  I have also seen some that mount a box in the pick up bed for dumping.  Those are more practical, but have their limitations.  You have to realize that all that extra steel and hydraulics takes away from the payload that you can carry.  If you are using it for disposal of trash or leaves, then that shouldn't matter.  If you want to pick up mulch and top soil, you are going to be overweight quickly.  Personally, I think that a dump trailer is a lot more practical for most uses.  I have a F250 with a dump body on it, and I rarely use the truck because a dump body isn't suitable for most uses that I would want a pick up truck for.  It is a 1979 and it has under 30K miles on it as a result.  I use it primarily for snow plowing.  Junk.......


----------



## Cowboyjg

I was watching Speed Channel a couple weekends ago and there was a kit that employed a bag system instead of hydraulics. They used it on a 1/2 ton truck but didn't suggest that it couldn't be used on a heavier one. Looked very well designed.


----------



## Dargo

Just put a little C4 under the load in your bed.  When you need it out, you know what to do.   I heard that that system even comes with a warranty, but the warranty expires after the first use.

Oops, got in a hurry and hit the wrong key before I gave my real reply.  If you look at some stores in your area that specialize in truck parts, I'd bet that someone will have a take out from an old trade in.  In my area there are many contractors, private trash haulers, etc. that have dump beds installed in a pickup.  When they get new trucks, the hoist still works fine, but will not work in their new truck.  Also, the junkyards almost always sell such hoists to these truck parts stores when they get one in with a hoist.  They know they can get some immediate money for the hoist that way.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Cowboyjg said:
			
		

> I was watching Speed Channel a couple weekends ago and there was a kit that employed a bag system instead of hydraulics. They used it on a 1/2 ton truck but didn't suggest that it couldn't be used on a heavier one. Looked very well designed.


 
That one is called "Load Hog".  They must have spent a load on marketing 'cause they were on a bunch of shows and magazines recently.

I emailed them and they wanted $1999 plus shipping.  Seems a little steep for me.  I'm also not sure about a big air bag.  Sounds a little fragile to me.


----------

